# Garden Events - Who Shares?



## LillyofVadness (Dec 1, 2018)

So after getting back into the game and joining the anni and this Toy Day garden events, I noticed a large lack of people sharing the captured creatures with me, despite me having plenty of flowers open and me sharing with my friends. I know I might sound salty about it - and maybe I am a little - but I do understand why some pople won't share.

Sharing is a great way to get the rarer seeds fast, as well as a good way to stock up on friend powder. It can also be a useful way of completing the garden events a bit faster if you have someone to share with. But I also see the downside - having to place creatures one at a time is time consuming and there are other ways to obtain the rarer seeds. Plus it can be annoyin to share with people when you don't get anything back (I am kinda).

So I was wondering - who shares during the garden events and who doesn't?
And - if anyone wants, want to be a share buddy so we can swap creatures and complete the event faster? (It would be helpful, given the rates for this Toy Day one seem awful. 5/20 flowers spawned hats on my last crop. And I only suceeded in catching 2 of those. Ugh.)
BUT yes, I'm interested in people's thoughts of the uses of the sharing mechanic during the garden events! What do you think?


----------



## Dracule (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes, I ALWAYS share! Haha.

It helps me finish the event super quickly; I actually completed the first part of the Toy Day event in a little over 1 day because I pick out a friend to spam share with (shoutout to Ryumia!). If someone else besides that friend shares with me, I make sure to share back as a courtesy. Personally, it’s a bit rude not to. 

You don’t have to place creatures one at a time by the way. Just like with multi-plant and multi-water, you can multi-share creatures; the only extra step is switching out the type of creature to multi-share with.

Also, if you still need help, I can definitely give you some creatures! My PC ID is 5153-7555-992, and the name is Rena! (Just like for my ACNL mayor)


----------



## Laureline (Dec 1, 2018)

Well it seems to be working for me, I share and they share back. Though I’m not a fan of this event, constantly planting and harvesting is getting annoying. This event could be a great way to weed out people who aren’t helpful to you.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 1, 2018)

My problem with sharing is that sometimes plant my flowers at odd times, and whenever I try to share back, everyone who shares with me doesn't habe any flowers in bloom that I can share my hats to. I could always hold them, yes, but I'm a very forgetful person. I try to share as much as I can, though. Luckily the Toy Day furniture isn't that interesting for the garden events. I'm just trying to suck those sweet, sweet Leaf Tickets out of it.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 1, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> You don’t have to place creatures one at a time by the way. Just like with multi-plant and multi-water, you can multi-share creatures; the only extra step is switching out the type of creature to multi-share with.
> 
> Also, if you still need help, I can definitely give you some creatures! My PC ID is 5153-7555-992, and the name is Rena! (Just like for my ACNL mayor)



I had no idea you could multi-share! That's suuuuuper helpful actually, haha.
And also thank you for the offer, I have sent you a friend request!


----------



## Dracule (Dec 1, 2018)

LillyofVadness said:


> I had no idea you could multi-share! That's suuuuuper helpful actually, haha.
> And also thank you for the offer, I have sent you a friend request!



Awesome! Just accepted. How many red and yellow hats do you still need?


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 1, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Awesome! Just accepted. How many red and yellow hats do you still need?



I'm on 35/80 red hats and only 13/60 yellow atm


----------



## Dracule (Dec 1, 2018)

LillyofVadness said:


> I'm on 35/80 red hats and only 13/60 yellow atm



Oh, man. I’ll give you all I got then. :>


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 1, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Oh, man. I’ll give you all I got then. :>



Tysm, it's very kind of you to help me out! ^.^


----------



## Nooblord (Dec 1, 2018)

These types of events is what made me stop playing PC, but I recently got back on to see what changes they made and I’ve been hooked. Still don’t like the gardening events but this time around I’ve befriended randoms that are super generous, so it isn’t as painstakingly tedious as it used to be.


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Dec 1, 2018)

Can anyone who does share add me? I actually really like this event and want everything but no one is sharing with me  Still on 2/3 yellow hats and 4/6 red hats
2018 7195 687


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes, of course I share!  It?s a bit difficult to get rare flowers without it haha.  I also like being able to repay my friends for sharing creatures with me.


----------



## Flare (Dec 1, 2018)

Yep I share my creatures every garden event unless I don't participate much in it due to lack of interest or bc I'm busy irl.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 2, 2018)

I could use someone to share with me. Nobody I share with is sharing back. I just need to grind for ornaments. I'm currently on 72/80 red hats and 26/30 yellow.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 2, 2018)

I always share during these events, but unfortunately I can't right now. ;---;
Stupid Nintendo.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 2, 2018)

koopasta said:


> I could use someone to share with me. Nobody I share with is sharing back. I just need to grind for ornaments. I'm currently on 72/80 red hats and 26/30 yellow.



I'm happy to share with you if you send me your ID, next batch I get I'll make sure to save some for you


----------



## Laureline (Dec 2, 2018)

Better get sharing, second half of the event the elf’s change color. I’m so behind in yellow


----------



## koopasta (Dec 2, 2018)

LillyofVadness said:


> I'm happy to share with you if you send me your ID, next batch I get I'll make sure to save some for you



Thanks, ID is 62659021470


----------



## Greninja (Dec 2, 2018)

I always share! The only thing i dont like is when people dont share back or the dont have any flowers open so I can repay them! I finished the 1st part of the event do if any of you need yellow hats add me!
0957 6041 079


----------



## Laureline (Dec 2, 2018)

Greninja said:


> I always share! The only thing i dont like is when people dont share back or the dont have any flowers open so I can repay them! I finished the 1st part of the event do if any of you need yellow hats add me!
> 0957 6041 079


I desperately need yellow hats, I’ll add you now.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 3, 2018)

Greninja said:


> I always share! The only thing i dont like is when people dont share back or the dont have any flowers open so I can repay them! I finished the 1st part of the event do if any of you need yellow hats add me!
> 0957 6041 079



That's very kind of you, I am struggling with yellows, the spawn rate is awful, for me at least it is.


----------



## LaFra (Dec 3, 2018)

I share sometimes because nobody share with me.... ꒰;﹏;꒱

add me pls
ID: 7718 8287 914


----------



## Wickel (Dec 3, 2018)

I share sometimes! But since I don't have people who share back I don't really want  to waste my time and butterflies on randoms.

I had one guy who filled my entire patch up with the correct flowers so I bombared him back but then he didn't give me anything, anymore so.. yeah. These are my least favourite events because I havo to rely on others to complete it.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 3, 2018)

LaFra said:


> I share sometimes because nobody share with me.... ꒰;﹏;꒱
> 
> add me pls
> ID: 7718 8287 914



I've sent you a friend request now!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myrthella said:


> I share sometimes! But since I don't have people who share back I don't really want  to waste my time and butterflies on randoms.
> 
> I had one guy who filled my entire patch up with the correct flowers so I bombared him back but then he didn't give me anything, anymore so.. yeah. These are my least favourite events because I havo to rely on others to complete it.



I remember back in the very first garden even I had a friend like that who we could go back and forth with constantly, then when the second one came around he stopped being so generous despite clearly being active in his garden. After that he just... disappeard from the face of the earth. I've not seen him here on the forums either so I don't know.


----------



## LaFra (Dec 3, 2018)

LillyofVadness said:


> I've sent you a friend request now!




Accepted and shared some "cappelfi", dunno the english name. xD


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 3, 2018)

LaFra said:


> Accepted and shared some "cappelfi", dunno the english name. xD



They are being called 'hats' on my game lol, they are supposed to be Christmas elves I believe but Jingle simply calls them "hats"


----------



## Marte (Dec 3, 2018)

I shared yellow hats all over someones flowerbed earlier.. then I realised that their flowers were BLUE    So I pretty much ruined their chances of getting the new colored hats, feels bad (sorry person).


----------



## LaFra (Dec 3, 2018)

LillyofVadness said:


> They are being called 'hats' on my game lol, they are supposed to be Christmas elves I believe but Jingle simply calls them "hats"



Cappelfo in italian is like 2 words in one
cappello = hat
elfo = elf

anyway, thanks but i hate my life! ?-?


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 3, 2018)

LaFra said:


> Cappelfo in italian is like 2 words in one
> cappello = hat
> elfo = elf
> 
> anyway, thanks but i hate my life! ?-?



Aha, same, thank you for that single white hat, but it got away! Super annoying - it's the first one that's been shared to me and I've had none spawn so I'm still on 0 out of whatever white hats grr


----------



## Laureline (Dec 3, 2018)

The white and green little elf’s are going to annoy me, lousy spawn and capture rate. I could use leaf tickets and get that extra help, but I’m not gonna waste tickets.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 3, 2018)

Laureline said:


> The white and green little elf’s are going to annoy me, lousy spawn and capture rate. I could use leaf tickets and get that extra help, but I’m not gonna waste tickets.



I'm doing better with green elves than I have with any other kind I think actually... but that is balanced out by the fact I've not gotten any white ones all day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks to people sharing, I'm happy that I FINALLY have all the red hats I need. I'm also only 6 yellows off of completing that as well, then I can focus everything onto the rarer green and white hats.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 3, 2018)

When it was the jack halloween planting event, I would often share with my sister. She would share back.
There was one moment when i needed 2 3 star bats, i asked my sis to share. I got the two bats i needed and gave it back. Right now she is not on ACPC that much anymore, It hurts that i cant really ask her anymore


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 3, 2018)

i always share. especially if you share with me i def share back.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 4, 2018)

Super grateful to whoever it was who shared those two white hats with me, I managed to catch them both and aside from one other (also shared) it's the only ones I've seen because the seem to refuse to spawn in my garden.


----------



## LaFra (Dec 4, 2018)

1 question:
45 white hat in 6 days? o-O


----------



## Marte (Dec 4, 2018)

LaFra said:


> 1 question:
> 45 white hat in 6 days? o-O


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 4, 2018)

LaFra said:


> 1 question:
> 45 white hat in 6 days? o-O



Impossible without sharing. I'm still yet to see one spawn in my garden on its own.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2018)

LillyofVadness said:


> Impossible without sharing. I'm still yet to see one spawn in my garden on its own.



I’ve had about 3 spawn each time these last couple of batches and I’ve caught 0 of them.  It’s utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Laureline (Dec 4, 2018)

My biggest problem with sharing now is the catch rate being horrible. I love the idea of sharing, cause without it this event would need to last over a month to complete. But with catching less than half of what was shared with me and having many people to share with. It’s hard to decide who gets the few I catch, I really want to help all my friends.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 4, 2018)

I want to at least get all of the ornaments from this.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 4, 2018)

Laureline said:


> My biggest problem with sharing now is the catch rate being horrible. I love the idea of sharing, cause without it this event would need to last over a month to complete. But with catching less than half of what was shared with me and having many people to share with. It’s hard to decide who gets the few I catch, I really want to help all my friends.



Catch rate sucks so bad! I need 20 more White Hats to complete all the normal tasks. They’re the hardest to catch though. Ahhhhh. :<

- - - Post Merge - - -



koopasta said:


> I want to at least get all of the ornaments from this.




Same, lol. I don’t know if I’ll be able to do the hard tasks. It’s so much. D;


----------



## Laureline (Dec 4, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> Catch rate sucks so bad! I need 20 more White Hats to complete all the normal tasks. They’re the hardest to catch though. Ahhhhh. :<


Ugh the white hats really suck, even the green ones are giving me trouble. I think I’m halfway through this second half of the event. Honestly if I had real life money to spend on this game, I would buy so many tickets to catch them all with 100% success. I can only hope there isn’t more hats to catch after these.


----------



## Dracule (Dec 4, 2018)

Laureline said:


> Ugh the white hats really suck, even the green ones are giving me trouble. I think I’m halfway through this second half of the event. Honestly if I had real life money to spend on this game, I would buy so many tickets to catch them all with 100% success. I can only hope there isn’t more hats to catch after these.



I get you, haha. I hope not either... I don’t want to think about the hard tasks. D;


----------



## Imaginetheday (Dec 4, 2018)

I always share. I keep a list of who gives me what and mark it off as I share back. Sometimes it takes me awhile to find their flowers available for sharing, but I just keep checking. 

I do agree that the capture rate on the white hats is HORRIBLE! 

(BTW, I did post earlier that I was not going to participate in this event, but I got sucked in by the poinsettias. I have a thing for poinsettias.)


----------



## Loveablegal (Dec 4, 2018)

I have a lot to share of yellow hats and red anyone want some help


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 5, 2018)

Finally got all the green hats, which is much better than I thought I'd be doing, but still stuck on whites, only on 19 out of a total 45 needed. I'm feeling confident, espcially thanks to sharing.
But related to that, if anyone wants to share white hats with me, great, I'll happily take them but please save any other hats for people who need them more, because as of now I don't need any (and if anyone still needs green/red/yellow just say and I'll come dump some on you)


----------



## Laureline (Dec 5, 2018)

LillyofVadness said:


> Finally got all the green hats, which is much better than I thought I'd be doing, but still stuck on whites, only on 19 out of a total 45 needed. I'm feeling confident, espcially thanks to sharing.
> But related to that, if anyone wants to share white hats with me, great, I'll happily take them but please save any other hats for people who need them more, because as of now I don't need any (and if anyone still needs green/red/yellow just say and I'll come dump some on you)


Good to know, I’ll share any of the whites I find and save the green for others. I still need both as of now. Thanks for the bunch from this morning ^^


----------



## MopyDream44 (Dec 5, 2018)

I share as much as I possibly can. I used to keep insanely detailed lists to the point where it was stressing me out because there are a few factors that can, at times, make it very very difficult to share. 

1. Time: I used to play far more feverishly than I do now ESPECIALLY during events. Even when I was super duper active and growing flowers darn close to every cycle, it was still hard get the right amount of critters to everyone in a timely manner. Since there has been an upswing of events, I've been feeling a bit of burnout, so I am not as active as I once was. I still log on a handful of times a day at my most active; however, there are days where I may only log in once or twice. That is a real obstacle to getting my friends critters because I'm not planting as much as I would like. I also find that my interest in Pocket Camp wanes as more and more Leaf Ticket reliant content is added. I absolutely believe Nintendo should profit off of this game, but the balance feels very off considering the real world cost of one digital item can be quite high. It's a shame because I'd be more than happy to drop $5 into the game every month, if I knew that money would go a bit further than a single item, but I tend not to purchase any LT packages when I feel the balance is off or my hand if forced, but I digress. 

2. Timing: We've talked about time, lets talk about timing. As I mentioned above, I don't play as feverishly as I used to, which means I have less time to plant, and ultimately critters to share, but what about bouncing back to people? Well, unfortunately, if you're only logging on 2-4 times daily, you not only have to have critters to share, but your friends gardens need to be available at the time you log on. I do my absolute best to return to all my friends who have shared critters with me, but even though I check when I log in, I find it can be VERY difficult to sync with my friends. They are either growing or have less available flowers than critters I would like to share. As much as I want to keep checking every hour, that plays into the stress I was feeling when I kept lists, which brings me to my next point. 

3. Convenience: This might be one of the biggest obstacles to returning critters to your friends. There is absolutely no way to track how many critters you've sent to various friends. I used to keep detailed lists IRL, but that was VERY time consuming for me, and ultimately stressful. I was playing the game too hard when I was doing that. I felt very tied to the game, which led to major major burnout after each garden event, so even when I was logging on, it wasn't as fun. They eventually added the "return the favor" button, which I only started utilizing the past few events to keep track of the critters I returned, but even that wasn't super time friendly or easy. I would basically hit return favor for every critter I actually returned, though I would at times forget and use that button to check details. Even when we had that option, the first two factors would come into play because if I didn't return to friends in a timely manner, they would be booted from my visitor list, and without a written record, I wouldn't always remember who was bumped from it. We also have no way of communicating our specific needs to our friends. I used to decorate my camp with all of the items to let my friends know when I no longer needed them; however, decorating my camp takes time, and I don't always have time to devote to making it look nice, so I opt to keep the current camp design. I also found that method to be very imperfect indicator of who still needed critters because not everyone does that, and now we have hard tasks to consider. Like right now in the game, I ONLY need white hats, but I have absolutely no way of letting my friends know that, unless we speak in a group outside of the game. I even considered planting white flowers around my blue ones as a sort of marker, but that would waste a lot of garden space when I could be growing more blue. Anyhoo, if the whole point of these events is to share, why don't we have the tools to easily track this information in game? 

4. Catch/Spawn rate: I've covered everything but this. What I've noticed for EVERY garden event is people who have excellent luck with their catch/spawn rate, and those who don't. It has fluctuated for me each event, and yes it always gets harder during round two, but there are people who still have pretty great RNG, thus making it much easier to share with friends. I had ONE hat spawn out of 10 today, and my worst catch yesterday was 3 out of 10 a friend shared. The truth is we have no idea how many critters our friends are catching, and even if everything else I mentioned above works out, our friends still may only have one or two critters to share. I can only speak for myself, but I know that when I play, I rarely have critters stockpiled (unless I'm specifically trying to get them back to a friend). The ONLY time I start to have a collection of critters is usually from round one. I tend to have a lot thrown at me at the end of round one, and I do my best to match the critter with that hat, so I don't want to return round one bugs and clog up my friend's round two flowers. I am sitting on a big fat goose egg for round two hats right now because I have been doing my best to get as many back to my friends as possible.

Ultimately, I know it's SUPER frustrating to not get critters back. It absolutely happens to me, and yes, I've gotten salty about it in the past (and still do sometimes). When I was playing hardcore, I didn't personally experience much of what I mentioned above (other than spawn/catch rate) simply because I was on the game constantly. Now that I'm not playing as much, I have experienced all of the above and then some, so I try to keep in mind that when my friends aren't sharing back, it's more likely than not for a good reason. I think that's something we should all try to remember and be understanding of. Also on a deeper note, I think the world would be a better place overall if we helped one another without expecting something in return. I think the holidays tend to remind me of that, and please understand I'm not upset or judging, it just felt like something we should all remember. Anyhoo, my point of writing this isn't to make anyone feel bad, just to remind everyone that we don't know the circumstances on the other side. 

OH AND ONE FINAL THING.....if you don't share back with anyone EVEN WHEN YOU CAN......I only have one thing to say to you "BAHH HUMBUG YA SCROOGE!"


----------



## Laureline (Dec 5, 2018)

Well I’m done with the green hats, thank you very much to all who helped. Especially Lilly! Now to charge through the rest of the white.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 6, 2018)

Laureline said:


> Well I’m done with the green hats, thank you very much to all who helped. Especially Lilly! Now to charge through the rest of the white.



Congrats on finishing! I've finished my normal tasks and unlocked the hard, and actually had already caught enough for the hard green tasks (a total of 90) to be finished but now I'm working out the last of my hard whites (now on 54/80 total). I've still got some red/yellows just in case someone is reaaaaly struggling, and I'll still be catching greens from my blue poinsettas, so if anyone needs anything specific let me know!


----------



## LaFra (Dec 6, 2018)

Ok, i need only white hats! 35/45
I can see the end!  

Thanks all for the sharing!


----------



## nanpan (Dec 6, 2018)

I prefer to share with a partner so I horde mine until my partner is available to trade


----------



## Greninja (Dec 7, 2018)

Hey anyone could share white hats with me I would greatly apreciate it! I only need 14 more to complete the hard tasks. If you need greens hats add me I am able to donate alot!


----------



## LaFra (Dec 7, 2018)

I only need 4 more white hat!


----------



## biker (Dec 7, 2018)

LaFra said:


> Ok, i need only white hats! 35/45
> I can see the end!
> 
> Thanks all for the sharing!



You still have more to do if you go hardcore.
but at this point I'm basically giving up.

Not to mention that most prizes for this event are useless candles, like the birthday candles we receive in the birthday event that had 0 utility up till now.
:thumbsup:


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

Oof, I need ten more of each to complete the regular tasks


----------



## Greninja (Dec 7, 2018)

Shout out to Loralei, Francesca, Marmalade, and Tyki for helping me complete this event! I finished super early so if yous need any type of hats lmk! You dont need to donate back!


----------



## Laureline (Dec 8, 2018)

Congrats! Glad I could help, I’m 15 white hats away from finishing. If anyone who has me added (Loralei), needs green hats and white lmk. Event ends tomorrow night.


----------



## Marte (Dec 8, 2018)

Laureline said:


> Congrats! Glad I could help, I’m 15 white hats away from finishing. If anyone who has me added (Loralei), needs green hats and white lmk. Event ends tomorrow night.



I will share some white hats with you   I'm only a few white hats from finishing myself, lol


----------



## Laureline (Dec 8, 2018)

Marte said:


> I will share some white hats with you   I'm only a few white hats from finishing myself, lol


Thank you! I just completed the event with the ones you shared.  




To everyone who shared with me, you rock! They may have given us crappy catch rates but we did it! If anyone has me added and still needs green or white hats. Send them my way and I’ll send back what I catch.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 8, 2018)

If someone would be willing to spam white hats at me back and forth to help me get that golden toy day tree, please PM me about it! I really want that thing omg


----------



## Laureline (Dec 8, 2018)

koopasta said:


> If someone would be willing to spam white hats at me back and forth to help me get that golden toy day tree, please PM me about it! I really want that thing omg


Sent you some, hope it helps.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 8, 2018)

I've now finished the event and all the hard tasks, huge thanks to everyone who helped! Let's hope we don't see another garden event for a few months.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm at 74/90 greens and 63/80 whites. I just might be able to do this with the help you guys have been giving me! I still have the rest of the day today and tomorrow, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## Laureline (Dec 8, 2018)

koopasta said:


> I'm at 74/90 greens and 63/80 whites. I just might be able to do this with the help you guys have been giving me! I still have the rest of the day today and tomorrow, so I'm hopeful!


What are the totals now?


----------



## koopasta (Dec 9, 2018)

As of right now I need three greens and four whites, I believe.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 9, 2018)

if you share with me then i'll usually try and share back as best i can but for the tasks i usually just have two 'parners' where we will just continually trade back and forth, makes it easier bc i don't have to feel guilty about dumping my bugs on them when they're done or whatever


----------

